# Altro errore durante la compilazione

## davedeth

Ebbene si: credevo di riuscire a terminare la compilazione di kde incolume e invece mi sono dovuto rassegnare.

Quando provo ad emergere il pacchetto kde-base/system-config-printer-kde mi restituisce questo errore:

```
[32;01m * [39;49;00mPackage:    kde-base/system-config-printer-kde-4.6.1

[32;01m * [39;49;00mRepository: gentoo

[32;01m * [39;49;00mMaintainer: kde@gentoo.org

[32;01m * [39;49;00mUSE:        elibc_glibc kernel_linux userland_GNU x86

[32;01m * [39;49;00mFEATURES:   sandbox

>>> Unpacking source...

 [32;01m*[0m Unpacking parts of kdeadmin-4.6.1.tar.bz2 to /var/tmp/portage/kde-base/system-config-printer-kde-4.6.1/work ...

tar extract command failed at least partially - continuing anyway

[A[152C [34;01m[ [32;01mok[34;01m ][0m

>>> Source unpacked in /var/tmp/portage/kde-base/system-config-printer-kde-4.6.1/work

>>> Preparing source in /var/tmp/portage/kde-base/system-config-printer-kde-4.6.1/work/system-config-printer-kde-4.6.1 ...

>>> Source prepared.

>>> Configuring source in /var/tmp/portage/kde-base/system-config-printer-kde-4.6.1/work/system-config-printer-kde-4.6.1 ...

>>> Working in BUILD_DIR: "/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/system-config-printer-kde-4.6.1/work/system-config-printer-kde-4.6.1_build"

cmake --no-warn-unused-cli -C /var/tmp/portage/kde-base/system-config-printer-kde-4.6.1/temp/gentoo_common_config.cmake -DCMAKE_INSTALL_PREFIX=/usr -DKDE4_BUILD_TESTS=OFF -DCMAKE_INSTALL_PREFIX=/usr -DSYSCONF_INSTALL_DIR=/etc -DCMAKE_BUILD_TYPE=Gentoo -DCMAKE_INSTALL_DO_STRIP=OFF -DCMAKE_USER_MAKE_RULES_OVERRIDE=/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/system-config-printer-kde-4.6.1/temp/gentoo_rules.cmake  /var/tmp/portage/kde-base/system-config-printer-kde-4.6.1/work/system-config-printer-kde-4.6.1

Not searching for unused variables given on the command line.

loading initial cache file /var/tmp/portage/kde-base/system-config-printer-kde-4.6.1/temp/gentoo_common_config.cmake

-- The C compiler identification is GNU

-- The CXX compiler identification is GNU

-- Check for working C compiler: /usr/bin/i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc

-- Check for working C compiler: /usr/bin/i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -- works

-- Detecting C compiler ABI info

-- Detecting C compiler ABI info - done

-- Check for working CXX compiler: /usr/bin/i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++

-- Check for working CXX compiler: /usr/bin/i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -- works

-- Detecting CXX compiler ABI info

-- Detecting CXX compiler ABI info - done

-- Looking for Q_WS_X11

-- Looking for Q_WS_X11 - found

-- Looking for Q_WS_WIN

-- Looking for Q_WS_WIN - not found.

-- Looking for Q_WS_QWS

-- Looking for Q_WS_QWS - not found.

-- Looking for Q_WS_MAC

-- Looking for Q_WS_MAC - not found.

-- Found Qt-Version 4.7.2 (using /usr/bin/qmake)

-- Looking for XOpenDisplay in /usr/lib/libX11.so;/usr/lib/libXext.so;/usr/lib/libXft.so;/usr/lib/libXau.so;/usr/lib/libXdmcp.so;/usr/lib/libXpm.so

-- Looking for XOpenDisplay in /usr/lib/libX11.so;/usr/lib/libXext.so;/usr/lib/libXft.so;/usr/lib/libXau.so;/usr/lib/libXdmcp.so;/usr/lib/libXpm.so - found

-- Looking for gethostbyname

-- Looking for gethostbyname - found

-- Looking for connect

-- Looking for connect - found

-- Looking for remove

-- Looking for remove - found

-- Looking for shmat

-- Looking for shmat - found

-- Looking for IceConnectionNumber in ICE

-- Looking for IceConnectionNumber in ICE - found

-- Found X11: /usr/lib/libX11.so

-- Looking for include files CMAKE_HAVE_PTHREAD_H

-- Looking for include files CMAKE_HAVE_PTHREAD_H - found

-- Looking for pthread_create in pthreads

-- Looking for pthread_create in pthreads - not found

-- Looking for pthread_create in pthread

-- Looking for pthread_create in pthread - found

-- Found Threads: TRUE 

-- Looking for _POSIX_TIMERS

-- Looking for _POSIX_TIMERS - found

-- Found Automoc4: /usr/bin/automoc4 

-- Found Perl: /usr/bin/perl 

-- Found Phonon: /usr/include 

-- Performing Test _OFFT_IS_64BIT

-- Performing Test _OFFT_IS_64BIT - Failed

-- Performing Test HAVE_FPIE_SUPPORT

-- Performing Test HAVE_FPIE_SUPPORT - Success

-- Performing Test __KDE_HAVE_W_OVERLOADED_VIRTUAL

-- Performing Test __KDE_HAVE_W_OVERLOADED_VIRTUAL - Success

-- Performing Test __KDE_HAVE_GCC_VISIBILITY

-- Performing Test __KDE_HAVE_GCC_VISIBILITY - Success

-- Found KDE 4.6 include dir: /usr/include

-- Found KDE 4.6 library dir: /usr/lib

-- Found the KDE4 kconfig_compiler preprocessor: /usr/bin/kconfig_compiler

-- Found automoc4: /usr/bin/automoc4

-- Found PythonInterp: /usr/bin/python 

-- Found Python executable: /usr/bin/python

-- Found Python version: 2.6.6

-- Found Python library: /usr/lib/libpython2.6.so

-- Found SIP version: 4.12.1

-- Found PyQt4 version: 4.8.3

Traceback (most recent call last):

  File "/usr/share/apps/cmake/modules/FindPyKDE4.py", line 8, in <module>

    import PyKDE4.pykdeconfig

ImportError: No module named PyKDE4.pykdeconfig

-- Found PyCups

-- Found System Config Printer

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------

-- The following OPTIONAL packages could NOT be located on your system.

-- Consider installing them to enable more features from this software.

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------

   * PyKDE4  <http://websvn.kde.org/trunk/KDE/kdebindings/python/pykde4/>

     PyKDE4 was not found.  It is needed by system-config-printer-kde to run.  (Use -DINSTALL_SYSTEM_CONFIG_PRINTER=TRUE to install anyway)

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------

-- <<< Gentoo configuration >>>

Build type      Gentoo

Install path    /usr

Compiler flags:

C               -O2 -march=i686 -pipe  -Wno-long-long -std=iso9899:1990 -Wundef -Wcast-align -Werror-implicit-function-declaration -Wchar-subscripts -Wall -W -Wpointer-arith -Wwrite-strings -Wformat-security -Wmissing-format-attribute -fno-common

C++             -O2 -march=i686 -pipe  -Wnon-virtual-dtor -Wno-long-long -ansi -Wundef -Wcast-align -Wchar-subscripts -Wall -W -Wpointer-arith -Wformat-security -fno-exceptions -DQT_NO_EXCEPTIONS -fno-check-new -fno-common -Werror=return-type -Woverloaded-virtual -fno-threadsafe-statics -fvisibility=hidden -fvisibility-inlines-hidden

Linker flags:

Executable      -Wl,--enable-new-dtags -Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed

Module          -Wl,--enable-new-dtags -Wl,--fatal-warnings -Wl,--no-undefined -lc -Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed

Shared          -Wl,--enable-new-dtags -Wl,--fatal-warnings -Wl,--no-undefined -lc -Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed

-- Configuring done

-- Generating done

-- Build files have been written to: /var/tmp/portage/kde-base/system-config-printer-kde-4.6.1/work/system-config-printer-kde-4.6.1_build

>>> Source configured.

>>> Compiling source in /var/tmp/portage/kde-base/system-config-printer-kde-4.6.1/work/system-config-printer-kde-4.6.1 ...

>>> Working in BUILD_DIR: "/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/system-config-printer-kde-4.6.1/work/system-config-printer-kde-4.6.1_build"

make -j3 

>>> Source compiled.

>>> Test phase [not enabled]: kde-base/system-config-printer-kde-4.6.1

>>> Install system-config-printer-kde-4.6.1 into /var/tmp/portage/kde-base/system-config-printer-kde-4.6.1/image/ category kde-base

>>> Working in BUILD_DIR: "/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/system-config-printer-kde-4.6.1/work/system-config-printer-kde-4.6.1_build"

make -j3 DESTDIR=/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/system-config-printer-kde-4.6.1/image/ install 

make: *** Nessuna regola per generare l'obiettivo «install».  Stop.

emake failed

 [31;01m*[0m ERROR: kde-base/system-config-printer-kde-4.6.1 failed (install phase):

 [31;01m*[0m   died running make install, base_src_install

 [31;01m*[0m 

 [31;01m*[0m Call stack:

 [31;01m*[0m     ebuild.sh, line   56:  Called src_install

 [31;01m*[0m   environment, line 6449:  Called kde4-meta_src_install

 [31;01m*[0m   environment, line 3904:  Called kde4-base_src_install

 [31;01m*[0m   environment, line 3451:  Called cmake-utils_src_install

 [31;01m*[0m   environment, line 1729:  Called _execute_optionaly 'src_install'

 [31;01m*[0m   environment, line  675:  Called enable_cmake-utils_src_install

 [31;01m*[0m   environment, line 2053:  Called base_src_install

 [31;01m*[0m   environment, line 1369:  Called die

 [31;01m*[0m The specific snippet of code:

 [31;01m*[0m       emake DESTDIR="${D}" "$@" install || die "died running make install, $FUNCNAME";

 [31;01m*[0m 

 [31;01m*[0m If you need support, post the output of 'emerge --info =kde-base/system-config-printer-kde-4.6.1',

 [31;01m*[0m the complete build log and the output of 'emerge -pqv =kde-base/system-config-printer-kde-4.6.1'.

 [31;01m*[0m The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/system-config-printer-kde-4.6.1/temp/build.log'.

 [31;01m*[0m The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/system-config-printer-kde-4.6.1/temp/environment'.

 [31;01m*[0m S: '/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/system-config-printer-kde-4.6.1/work/system-config-printer-kde-4.6.1'
```

Ho già provato ad usare i parametri MAKEOPTS="-j1" FEATURES="-ccache" per emergere quel pacchetto, come è stato suggerito nella sezione inglese, e ad aggiornare world ma l'installazione fallisce comunque. Qualche aiutino? Grazie in anticipo!

----------

## darkmanPPT

hai anche provato un revdep-rebuild per vedere se ci sono librerie scazzate?

comunque..

io ho la versione 4.6.0 installata e si installa.

prova ad installare la 4.6.0

magari funziona meglio, chissà... tanto comunque credo che non ti cambi niente (tanto è sempre compatibile con il branch 4.6 di kde)

----------

## davedeth

Il comando revdep-rebuild mi conferma che tutto è in regola. Ho provato a dare un emerge kde-base/system-config-printer-kde:4.6 ma cerca di installarmi comunque la versione 4.6.1. Cosa ho toppato?

----------

## k01

```
emerge =kde-base/system-config-printer-kde-4.6.0
```

----------

## ago

 *davedeth wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> Traceback (most recent call last):
> 
> ...

 

L'errore dovrebbe essere abbastanza chiaro...hai pykde4 ? Se si, ricompilalo

----------

## davedeth

Pessime notizie: la compilazione della versione 4.6.0 mi da lo stesso errore della versione 4.6.1; ho installato pykde4 ma l'installazione fallisce comunque.

----------

## ago

ma tu hai kde4.6.1 o 4.6.0 ?

----------

## davedeth

Sto cercando di compilare kde 4.6.1

----------

## darkmanPPT

adesso che hai installato pykde4, l'errore (quello segnalato da ago) rimane?

 *Quote:*   

> Sto cercando di compilare kde 4.6.1

 

quindi, tu ora hai provato ad installare 

```
emerge =kde-base/system-config-printer-kde-4.6.1
```

e non funziona.

hai installato

```
kde-base/pykde4-4.6.1
```

ed installando

```
emerge =kde-base/system-config-printer-kde-4.6.1
```

ti rimane sempre lo stesso errore? non è che l'errore cambi, ora?

----------

## xdarma

```

-- Found SIP version: 4.12.1

-- Found PyQt4 version: 4.8.3

Traceback (most recent call last):

  File "/usr/share/apps/cmake/modules/FindPyKDE4.py", line 8, in <module>

    import PyKDE4.pykdeconfig

ImportError: No module named PyKDE4.pykdeconfig

-- Found PyCups

-- Found System Config Printer

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------

-- The following OPTIONAL packages could NOT be located on your system.

-- Consider installing them to enable more features from this software.

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------

   * PyKDE4  <http://websvn.kde.org/trunk/KDE/kdebindings/python/pykde4/>

     PyKDE4 was not found.  It is needed by system-config-printer-kde to run.  (Use -DINSTALL_SYSTEM_CONFIG_PRINTER=TRUE to install anyway)

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------

```

Alle volte è l'insieme sip/PyQt4/ecc. che crea problemi, e portage te lo segnala.

Se non lo hai già fatto, prova a ricompilare questi pacchetti così:

```
emerge -1 sip PyQt4 pykde4
```

Se tutto va a buon fine, riprova a compilare system-config-printer

----------

## davedeth

Ho provato sia con le proposte di xdarma che di darkmanPPT ma ancora niente da fare. Per sicurezza riposto il file .log

```
[32;01m * [39;49;00mPackage:    kde-base/system-config-printer-kde-4.6.1

[32;01m * [39;49;00mRepository: gentoo

[32;01m * [39;49;00mMaintainer: kde@gentoo.org

[32;01m * [39;49;00mUSE:        elibc_glibc kernel_linux userland_GNU x86

[32;01m * [39;49;00mFEATURES:   sandbox

>>> Unpacking source...

 [32;01m*[0m Unpacking parts of kdeadmin-4.6.1.tar.bz2 to /var/tmp/portage/kde-base/system-config-printer-kde-4.6.1/work ...

tar extract command failed at least partially - continuing anyway

[A[152C [34;01m[ [32;01mok[34;01m ][0m

>>> Source unpacked in /var/tmp/portage/kde-base/system-config-printer-kde-4.6.1/work

>>> Preparing source in /var/tmp/portage/kde-base/system-config-printer-kde-4.6.1/work/system-config-printer-kde-4.6.1 ...

>>> Source prepared.

>>> Configuring source in /var/tmp/portage/kde-base/system-config-printer-kde-4.6.1/work/system-config-printer-kde-4.6.1 ...

>>> Working in BUILD_DIR: "/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/system-config-printer-kde-4.6.1/work/system-config-printer-kde-4.6.1_build"

cmake --no-warn-unused-cli -C /var/tmp/portage/kde-base/system-config-printer-kde-4.6.1/temp/gentoo_common_config.cmake -DCMAKE_INSTALL_PREFIX=/usr -DKDE4_BUILD_TESTS=OFF -DCMAKE_INSTALL_PREFIX=/usr -DSYSCONF_INSTALL_DIR=/etc -DCMAKE_BUILD_TYPE=Gentoo -DCMAKE_INSTALL_DO_STRIP=OFF -DCMAKE_USER_MAKE_RULES_OVERRIDE=/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/system-config-printer-kde-4.6.1/temp/gentoo_rules.cmake  /var/tmp/portage/kde-base/system-config-printer-kde-4.6.1/work/system-config-printer-kde-4.6.1

Not searching for unused variables given on the command line.

loading initial cache file /var/tmp/portage/kde-base/system-config-printer-kde-4.6.1/temp/gentoo_common_config.cmake

-- The C compiler identification is GNU

-- The CXX compiler identification is GNU

-- Check for working C compiler: /usr/bin/i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc

-- Check for working C compiler: /usr/bin/i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -- works

-- Detecting C compiler ABI info

-- Detecting C compiler ABI info - done

-- Check for working CXX compiler: /usr/bin/i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++

-- Check for working CXX compiler: /usr/bin/i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -- works

-- Detecting CXX compiler ABI info

-- Detecting CXX compiler ABI info - done

-- Looking for Q_WS_X11

-- Looking for Q_WS_X11 - found

-- Looking for Q_WS_WIN

-- Looking for Q_WS_WIN - not found.

-- Looking for Q_WS_QWS

-- Looking for Q_WS_QWS - not found.

-- Looking for Q_WS_MAC

-- Looking for Q_WS_MAC - not found.

-- Found Qt-Version 4.7.2 (using /usr/bin/qmake)

-- Looking for XOpenDisplay in /usr/lib/libX11.so;/usr/lib/libXext.so;/usr/lib/libXft.so;/usr/lib/libXau.so;/usr/lib/libXdmcp.so;/usr/lib/libXpm.so

-- Looking for XOpenDisplay in /usr/lib/libX11.so;/usr/lib/libXext.so;/usr/lib/libXft.so;/usr/lib/libXau.so;/usr/lib/libXdmcp.so;/usr/lib/libXpm.so - found

-- Looking for gethostbyname

-- Looking for gethostbyname - found

-- Looking for connect

-- Looking for connect - found

-- Looking for remove

-- Looking for remove - found

-- Looking for shmat

-- Looking for shmat - found

-- Looking for IceConnectionNumber in ICE

-- Looking for IceConnectionNumber in ICE - found

-- Found X11: /usr/lib/libX11.so

-- Looking for include files CMAKE_HAVE_PTHREAD_H

-- Looking for include files CMAKE_HAVE_PTHREAD_H - found

-- Looking for pthread_create in pthreads

-- Looking for pthread_create in pthreads - not found

-- Looking for pthread_create in pthread

-- Looking for pthread_create in pthread - found

-- Found Threads: TRUE 

-- Looking for _POSIX_TIMERS

-- Looking for _POSIX_TIMERS - found

-- Found Automoc4: /usr/bin/automoc4 

-- Found Perl: /usr/bin/perl 

-- Found Phonon: /usr/include 

-- Performing Test _OFFT_IS_64BIT

-- Performing Test _OFFT_IS_64BIT - Failed

-- Performing Test HAVE_FPIE_SUPPORT

-- Performing Test HAVE_FPIE_SUPPORT - Success

-- Performing Test __KDE_HAVE_W_OVERLOADED_VIRTUAL

-- Performing Test __KDE_HAVE_W_OVERLOADED_VIRTUAL - Success

-- Performing Test __KDE_HAVE_GCC_VISIBILITY

-- Performing Test __KDE_HAVE_GCC_VISIBILITY - Success

-- Found KDE 4.6 include dir: /usr/include

-- Found KDE 4.6 library dir: /usr/lib

-- Found the KDE4 kconfig_compiler preprocessor: /usr/bin/kconfig_compiler

-- Found automoc4: /usr/bin/automoc4

-- Found PythonInterp: /usr/bin/python 

-- Found Python executable: /usr/bin/python

-- Found Python version: 2.6.6

-- Found Python library: /usr/lib/libpython2.6.so

-- Found SIP version: 4.12.1

-- Found PyQt4 version: 4.8.3

Traceback (most recent call last):

  File "/usr/share/apps/cmake/modules/FindPyKDE4.py", line 8, in <module>

    import PyKDE4.pykdeconfig

ImportError: No module named PyKDE4.pykdeconfig

-- Found PyCups

-- Found System Config Printer

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------

-- The following OPTIONAL packages could NOT be located on your system.

-- Consider installing them to enable more features from this software.

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------

   * PyKDE4  <http://websvn.kde.org/trunk/KDE/kdebindings/python/pykde4/>

     PyKDE4 was not found.  It is needed by system-config-printer-kde to run.  (Use -DINSTALL_SYSTEM_CONFIG_PRINTER=TRUE to install anyway)

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------

-- <<< Gentoo configuration >>>

Build type      Gentoo

Install path    /usr

Compiler flags:

C               -O2 -march=i686 -pipe  -Wno-long-long -std=iso9899:1990 -Wundef -Wcast-align -Werror-implicit-function-declaration -Wchar-subscripts -Wall -W -Wpointer-arith -Wwrite-strings -Wformat-security -Wmissing-format-attribute -fno-common

C++             -O2 -march=i686 -pipe  -Wnon-virtual-dtor -Wno-long-long -ansi -Wundef -Wcast-align -Wchar-subscripts -Wall -W -Wpointer-arith -Wformat-security -fno-exceptions -DQT_NO_EXCEPTIONS -fno-check-new -fno-common -Werror=return-type -Woverloaded-virtual -fno-threadsafe-statics -fvisibility=hidden -fvisibility-inlines-hidden

Linker flags:

Executable      -Wl,--enable-new-dtags -Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed

Module          -Wl,--enable-new-dtags -Wl,--fatal-warnings -Wl,--no-undefined -lc -Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed

Shared          -Wl,--enable-new-dtags -Wl,--fatal-warnings -Wl,--no-undefined -lc -Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed

-- Configuring done

-- Generating done

-- Build files have been written to: /var/tmp/portage/kde-base/system-config-printer-kde-4.6.1/work/system-config-printer-kde-4.6.1_build

>>> Source configured.

>>> Compiling source in /var/tmp/portage/kde-base/system-config-printer-kde-4.6.1/work/system-config-printer-kde-4.6.1 ...

>>> Working in BUILD_DIR: "/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/system-config-printer-kde-4.6.1/work/system-config-printer-kde-4.6.1_build"

make -j3 

>>> Source compiled.

>>> Test phase [not enabled]: kde-base/system-config-printer-kde-4.6.1

>>> Install system-config-printer-kde-4.6.1 into /var/tmp/portage/kde-base/system-config-printer-kde-4.6.1/image/ category kde-base

>>> Working in BUILD_DIR: "/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/system-config-printer-kde-4.6.1/work/system-config-printer-kde-4.6.1_build"

make -j3 DESTDIR=/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/system-config-printer-kde-4.6.1/image/ install 

make: *** Nessuna regola per generare l'obiettivo «install».  Stop.

emake failed

 [31;01m*[0m ERROR: kde-base/system-config-printer-kde-4.6.1 failed (install phase):

 [31;01m*[0m   died running make install, base_src_install

 [31;01m*[0m 

 [31;01m*[0m Call stack:

 [31;01m*[0m     ebuild.sh, line   56:  Called src_install

 [31;01m*[0m   environment, line 6448:  Called kde4-meta_src_install

 [31;01m*[0m   environment, line 3903:  Called kde4-base_src_install

 [31;01m*[0m   environment, line 3450:  Called cmake-utils_src_install

 [31;01m*[0m   environment, line 1728:  Called _execute_optionaly 'src_install'

 [31;01m*[0m   environment, line  674:  Called enable_cmake-utils_src_install

 [31;01m*[0m   environment, line 2052:  Called base_src_install

 [31;01m*[0m   environment, line 1368:  Called die

 [31;01m*[0m The specific snippet of code:

 [31;01m*[0m       emake DESTDIR="${D}" "$@" install || die "died running make install, $FUNCNAME";

 [31;01m*[0m 

 [31;01m*[0m If you need support, post the output of 'emerge --info =kde-base/system-config-printer-kde-4.6.1',

 [31;01m*[0m the complete build log and the output of 'emerge -pqv =kde-base/system-config-printer-kde-4.6.1'.

 [31;01m*[0m The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/system-config-printer-kde-4.6.1/temp/build.log'.

 [31;01m*[0m The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/system-config-printer-kde-4.6.1/temp/environment'.

 [31;01m*[0m S: '/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/system-config-printer-kde-4.6.1/work/system-config-printer-kde-4.6.1'
```

----------

## pierino_89

Leggendo l'errore, dice che non trova /usr/share/apps/cmake/modules/FindPyKDE4.py

Dunque:

```
# equery b /usr/share/apps/cmake/modules/FindPyKDE4.py

 * Searching for /usr/share/apps/cmake/modules/FindPyKDE4.py ... 

kde-base/kdelibs-4.6.1-r1 (/usr/share/apps/cmake/modules/FindPyKDE4.py)
```

Dato che costui fa parte delle kdelibs, direi di provare a riemergerle.

----------

## ago

ha ragione pierino...sai che però ad occhio ingannava  :Razz: 

----------

## davedeth

Provato a compilare kdelibs ma l'errore rimane.   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## pierino_89

Hai ragione, sono stato ingenuo. In effetti non dice che non trova quel file, ma che fallisce un import dentro quel file. E il modulo di cui si lamenta è pykde4.

Ora tu hai detto di aver già ricompilato pyqt4, pykde4, sip e compari, e che non si è risolto. Quindi opterei per reimpostare la versione di python corretta con eselect, per poi lanciare python-updater. Questo dovrebbe risolvere la questione.

[edit]

un approccio più specifico sarebbe stato

```
$ equery b /usr/lib/python2.7/site-packages/PyKDE4/pykdeconfig.py
```

ma mi ha detto che non appartiene a nessuno.

----------

## ago

 *pierino_89 wrote:*   

> ma mi ha detto che non appartiene a nessuno.

 

Appartiene a pykde4 solo che il percorso cambia da python 2.7 a python 2.6..probabilmente sono stati fatti dei casini con l'aggiornamento di py

----------

## Onip

e questo è solo un esempietto di quello che può capitare a stare con il sistema tutto quanto in ~.

----------

## davedeth

Provato con l'ultimo suggerimento di pierino_89 ma niente da fare. A questo punto mi sa che converrebbe reinstallare tutto utilizzando i repo stable.

----------

## pierino_89

 *ago wrote:*   

>  *pierino_89 wrote:*   ma mi ha detto che non appartiene a nessuno. 
> 
> Appartiene a pykde4 solo che il percorso cambia da python 2.7 a python 2.6..probabilmente sono stati fatti dei casini con l'aggiornamento di py

 

Non è logico, io uso python 2.7 e quindi dovrebbe rilevarlo. Anche perché nella cartella del 2.6 e del 3.1 non c'è.

@davedeth: puoi vedere cosa restituisce 

```
locate pykdeconfig.py
```

? (se non hai locate usa find)

----------

## ago

 *pierino_89 wrote:*   

> Non è logico, io uso python 2.7 e quindi dovrebbe rilevarlo. Anche perché nella cartella del 2.6 e del 3.1 non c'è.

 

Un qfile mi da esito positivo...da me c'è

----------

## pierino_89

 *ago wrote:*   

>  *pierino_89 wrote:*   Non è logico, io uso python 2.7 e quindi dovrebbe rilevarlo. Anche perché nella cartella del 2.6 e del 3.1 non c'è. 
> 
> Un qfile mi da esito positivo...da me c'è

 

Anche a me qfile funziona... A te "equery belongs" dà lo stesso risultato? In caso contrario dev'esserci un bug.

----------

## davedeth

```
find pykdeconfig.py
```

Mi risulta che il file o la directory è inesistente.

----------

## pierino_89

 *davedeth wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> find pykdeconfig.py
> ```
> ...

 

perché find non si usa così   :Very Happy: 

prova

```
find / -name pykdeconfig.py
```

----------

## davedeth

 *Quote:*   

> perché find non si usa così  

 

Non c'è proprio limite alla niubbaggine   :Sad: 

```
find / -name pykdeconfig.py
```

Restituisce un:

```
/usr/lib/python3.1/site-packages/PyKDE4/pykdeconfig.py
```

----------

## pierino_89

Mi posteresti anche un 

```
eselect python list
```

?

----------

## davedeth

```
eselect python list
```

Risultato:

```
Available Python interpreters:

[1] python2.6

[2] python3.1*
```

----------

## pascalbrax

```
eselect python set 1
```

----------

## davedeth

Anche dando eselect python set 1 il pacchetto non si vuole proprio installare.

----------

## darkmanPPT

si, ma dopo aver selezionato il python corretto

credo tu debba fare un bel python-update

----------

## pierino_89

Quoto. Domanda da 1000 punti: se sei in ~arch, perché non hai python 2.7?

----------

## ago

 *pierino_89 wrote:*   

> Quoto. Domanda da 1000 punti: se sei in ~arch, perché non hai python 2.7?

 

ci sono stati degli errori con gli ultimi stage in cui hai di default python3.

Lui probabilmente dopo aver scaricato lo stage è passato a ~arch ma non ha fatto un emerge -e world

----------

## davedeth

Non ho dato emerge -e world ma comunque un emerge world si.

----------

## pierino_89

Beh, c'è una grossa differenza fra i due... Se io lanciassi emerge world ricompilerei circa 200 pacchetti contro i 1000 e più che ricompilerei con -e. Questo perché emerge world tralascia tutte le dipendenze.

In ogni caso, dopo aver switchato a python 2.6 ed aver lanciato (e completato correttamente) python-updater, l'aggiornamento di tutto il sistema con emerge -DuNav world dovrebbe filare liscio. A questo punto il sistema dovrebbe essere tornato consistente.

----------

## ago

 *davedeth wrote:*   

> Non ho dato emerge -e world ma comunque un emerge world si.

 

Se ti interessava riportare il sistema stabile, forse sei ancora in tempo...

```
ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86" emerge -DuNpv world
```

 cosa ti da?

----------

## davedeth

 *Quote:*   

> Se ti interessava riportare il sistema stabile, forse sei ancora in tempo...

 

Ora come ora un po' mi interessa visto che la compilazione di kde-meta si è interrotta ancora -.-

Ma non farei prima a mettere un bel # accanto a ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~86" nel make.conf?

E la roba installata finora installata verrebbe cancellata con 

```
emerge -DuNpv world
```

?

Mal che vada reinstallo tutto da stage3 che bene o male ci metto giusto un'oretta e un po'.

----------

## pierino_89

Per tornare a stable fai prima a ripartire da capo facendo un merge delle configurazioni in /etc (se hai qualcosa) e sperando che le configurazioni in /home piacciano ancora ai programmi desktop. Io l'ultima volta che ho cercato di tornare a stable non ci sono riuscito e ho perso 2 giorni.

Comunque non farti idee strane, avendo come versione di python predefinita la 3, la compilazione di kde si sarebbe piantata anche in stable.

----------

## davedeth

Allora buona notte ai suonatori e sto fine settimana formatto baracca e burattini e torno su stable. Almeno questa esperienza mi ha fatto capire che su gentoo se una cosa è marcata come instabile lo è davvero. Grazie infinite a tutti per il tempo che mi avete dedicato.

----------

## darkmanPPT

beh, secondo me non bisogna nemmeno esser così drastici.

talvolta ci sono pacchetti "instabili" che funzionano alla grande. ad esempio, io uso kde 4.6.0 (pacchetto segnato con "~") e secondo me va alla grande.

l'importante, secondo me, è NON avere tutto il sistema "instabile" e mascherare di volta in volta solo i pacchetti strettamente necessari.

----------

## Onip

il problema vero è che avere tutto il sistema ~ ti espone ad eventuali inconsistenze e incompatibilità che se non si sanno affrontare portano a sistemi non funzionanti e a perdite di tempo.

Il processo di stabilizzazione è tale per cui ti viene garantito che un pacchetto sia perfettamente adeguato a tutto il resto del parco software stabile.

Inoltre un conto è avere la versione ~ di un qualche applicativo (es. openoffice, firefox...) che, se proprio ti va male, non funzionano e altro ordine di problemi è avere il sistema base e la toolchain instabili: questo sì che può portare guai.

----------

